# Press any key to continue



## dekoker (26. August 2007)

Hallo Community!

Ich habe zwar die Suchfunktion konsultiert aber kein befriedigendes Ergebnis gefunden, weshalb ich nun hier meine Frage stelle.

Wie Programmiere ich die uns eigentlich allen bekannte Zeile:

"Zum weitermachen beliebige Taste drücken" ?

(Wobei der Inhalt des Strings nur sekundärer Präferenz unterzuordnen ist.)


Dank im Voraus 

mfg dekoker


----------



## flashray (26. August 2007)

Hallo dekoker,

der KeyListener könnte dir helfen:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...14_007.htm#mje6a67ab6e44d8ed0bbfb54beb753c86c
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/events/keylistener.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/swing-awt-swt/241258-keylistener.html


Vg Erdal


----------



## Laocoon (27. August 2007)

Hi,

also auf Konsole würde ich das Quick'n'Dirty so machen:


```
System.out.println("Some work goes here!");
System.out.println("Press any key to continue...");
try {
  System.in.read();
} catch (IOException e) {
  e.printStackTrace();
}
```

System.in.read() wartet darauf, dass irgendwas (ein Byte) in den standart input stream geschrieben wird, was normalerweise durch einen Tastendruck der Fall sein sollte. 


Grüße
Daniel


----------



## dekoker (27. August 2007)

Ja, Konsole reicht schon...

Vielen danke euch beiden für die schnelle Hilfe, klappt wunderbar!


----------

